# Bowtech New Bow Commercial



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is an commercial for Bowtech's Assassin bow. Its a little cheesy.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that is stupid!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is the worst promo video I have ever seen for hunting equipment. With the direction it was going, and all that horrible acting, I thought it was going to be a porno!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, now I know why they call it Blowtech... :roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That was worse than the video's that I do!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

That was the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

what else do you expect? its bowtech, no one ever expects great things to come from them. might as well make a garbage video to go with the garbage bow


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Uuuuhhhhh......huh-huh-huh-huh......that sucked.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a 1:32 wasted of my life. I guess we got to look at it this way. they ant selling many bows so they have to do those cheap.LOL


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

elk22, you should throw one of your female entourage that guy's way. That woman is a brown-bagger on top of a 6-pack...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW....That was the crappiest porno....I mean PROMO, in the world! It reminded me of an FMP movie....but worse.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Here is an commercial for Bowtech's Assassin bow. Its a little cheesy.


I think you understated. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> It reminded me of an FMP movie....but worse.


 Ya no kidding, can't argue with that. I think sometimes these guys get carried away with all the "cool" features on their video editing software. Your right Al it was an understatedment but I wanted to try and give them the benefit of the doubt. Maybe next time.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I know you were just trying to be kind. But for a pro image they are trying to create.... well it just sucked.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

That was the cheesiest stupidest thing I have ever seen. My ghetto windows movie maker skills are better
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri= ... 4n0LJ6Hn44


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

GENIUS!!!! Thank you so much for posting.... Stablebuck, I just crapped my pants because of your whit...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> GENIUS!!!! Thank you so much for posting.... Stablebuck, I just crapped my pants because of your whit...


Ha Ha Brian, same for me except the crapping my pants part. :mrgreen:


----------

